# IH 240 Utility tractor



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys

Found an IH 240 today that's sposta be in "near running" condition that I can buy pretty cheap. I'm thinking about gamblng on it; just hanging a hay rake on it & leaving it there so I don't have to do so much implement changing on the big tractor. What do yall think? Any "specifics" to look for? Any "known issues" with these? It's a cute little tractor for sure!

Lew


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey lewbest I hope that if you decide to buy that tractor it works out for you. For me "near running" is as close as saying I'm near to you. What does "NEAR" mean? How many dollars to get it "truly running"? Look before you buy is what I would suggest.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

OK, I haven't looked at it really close yet; was late, getting cold & the guy popped off a price. He said the pulley turned when he grabbed hold of it so not stuck (but I couldn't see that with his hand in the way). No water in the oil. Tires look pretty good; one rear is flat tho. I plan to put a battery on it & be sure it turns over before shelling out bux.

Lew


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

My brother in-law has a IH 240 tricycle we raked with a couple of years ago. We pulled a 10 wheel rake and it did good raking hay. The biggest problem was hydralic power to lift the rake at the ends of the rows. Didn't have enough power to lift the wheels off the ground. When we finished we had to hook it up to a 3010 Deere to lift the rake to go back to the house. May have just been to worn and needed some hydralic or pump repair. It just depends on what type of rake you plan to pull. We did mow with it for a couple of years with a 9 ft NH sickle mower. It's still around his house but it wouldn't start for him and he just parked it (He's not mechanically inclined).


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks; that's good to know. I have a 57 NH take; if I can find some strippers for it I'll probably use a IH 14 drag rake I have as I think I'll really like it better. BTW anyone got a junker IH 14 or similar rake (several models use the same strippers) you'd sell some strippers off of? I need 1 (missing) to 3; think I can straighten the 2 bent ones but would rather replace them. Otherwise it's ready to use (was an auction purchase).

Lew

Lew


----------

